# Tamron 150-600mm AF servo issues?



## Lightmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

anyone here noticed this:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1273142/0


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 27, 2014)

I remember reading a thread or two like this. My recollection is that the 'defect' does not affect all Canon bodies...with some models unaffected. True?


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

7D, 1D Mk IV and maybe older rebels are "affected".

but not the 5D MK3 or 6D as far as i know.

i really would like to know if there is an issue or if it´s only the usual bunch of idi*ts ("canon only" acolytes and people who have not touched the lens but write bullshit on forums).

with this affordable 600mm it´s only natural that a lot of people buy this lens, who have no experience at all with such focal length and/or birding.

so i expect a lot of blame coming from people who simply don´t know how to handle the lens at 600mm.

there are a few dozend reviews of this lens, some from people i really respect, and nobody mentioned this. 

it´s all too common that you have a thread where 3 people seem to have issues and then half a dozend newly registered members step in who have the same or worse issues.
self promoting a thread i call it... 

then the usual m*r*ns appear who say things like "my 10000 euro lens does not have the problem your 1000 euro lens has. you see it´s crap!". 

then a few more participate in the thread, who have no clue either and have not touched the lens, but accept that the lens is faulty and scream for a fix.

in the end there is maybe on or two guys with a real problem because of a faulty copy and it´s completely blown out of proportion. 

i don´t say it´s the case here.... but often it is.


----------



## lycan (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it's a problem with older bodies, so if you have one you will have to do the extremely painful and fatiguing thing of bumping the AF button to regain focus

Anyway, people not satisfied are always more vocal than those that are happy


----------



## geonix (Mar 27, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> 7D, 1D Mk IV and maybe older rebels are "affected".
> 
> but not the 5D MK3 or 6D as far as i know.
> 
> ...



Hello all

I hope you are right with that assumption Lightmaster. I use the 7D and have just yesterday preorderd one of these Tamron 150-600mm. 

I also saw a lot of reports and reviews on the lens and was suprised that almost all of them gave a very good verdict. But I also noted that a lot of these reviews were done with full-frame bodys.

So far, the longest lens I use is the canon 300mm f4 with 1.4x III TC. So I don't have any experience with super teles. What would be different in handling such a lens, apart from the fact that it will be much more difficult to keep the object in the viewfinder?


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

for me.... personally... first rule of the supertele club: use a tripod.

for me it is much much more difficult to handhold a 600mm then a 300mm.

i am well over 1.90cm, 105 kg.. 4 days a week i go to the gym.
so weight is not the problem. 
but even the smallest vibration will kill sharpness at 600mm.

then DOF is not that big with supertele lenses. 
so when the AF is slightly off it has much more effect as with a 70-200mm, for example.

atmospheric effects reduce sharpness much more then with shorter focal length.

i get constantly sharp images with my 70-200mm even without taking care of my technique.
would i do the same at 600mm i would bring home only 5% keepers.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 27, 2014)

No issue at all on 5D3.

Of course you should expect the AF speed of the 70-200/2.8


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> for me.... personally... first rule of the supertele club: use a tripod.
> 
> for me it is much much more difficult to handhold a 600mm then a 300mm.
> 
> ...



The 300 f/2.8 II + 2xTC III has rubbish autofocus on the Canon 7D. So, I sold the 7D for the 70D and the AF became fine. The Tamron 150-600 focusses well and reliably on the 70D and the 5DIII.

I have posted in the Bird Portraits thread in the last 24 hours loads of hand-held shots with the 150-600/5DIII, most of which are very sharp, even down to very slow shutter speeds, and nearly all of mine were keepers. Maybe your hands are shaking because you work out too much.


----------



## Old Sarge (Mar 27, 2014)

I am old so my memory is problematic but I believe I read something about this on the 7D and there was a work-around. Seems to me it was on one of the numerous pages written about this lens here on CR.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Maybe your hands are shaking because you work out too much.




well... possible that my chest moves too much while breathing.
that is the price you have to pay for a good looking pectoralis. 


but as most professional photographers use a tripod too.... im not too concerned.

ps: i took a look at your images and the ~300-400mm images look good.
sure it´s the sweet spot of the lens.
but i think the one 600mm could be better from a tripod.

the last one at 1/25s is great for handholding .. but i guess in my case luck would play a big role. if you can constantly shoot that quality handhold at 1/25s @ 600mm gratulations!
but i doubt many can...


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> No issue at all on 5D3.



have no issues with my 1DX or 5D MK3 either. 

the reports are from the 7D and 1D MK3, MK4.


----------



## Otara (Mar 28, 2014)

There has been a major delay in getting the lens here in Australia, in that an order I made in early February has been delayed to April. Everything Ive read indicates there was an issue, and some level of correction has been carried out, which has caused the supply delays. As stated, they seem to be only with some bodies, but the 7D would be a pretty popular camera for this lens, so it will be important to fix it.

Latest update is that it might be here next week, so will be able to check for myself, have a 6D and 7D.

Otara


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Otara said:


> There has been a major delay in getting the lens here in Australia, in that an order I made in early February has been delayed to April. Everything Ive read indicates there was an issue, and some level of correction has been carried out, which has caused the supply delays. As stated, they seem to be only with some bodies, but the 7D would be a pretty popular camera for this lens, so it will be important to fix it.



imho that is pure speculation.

it´s just the amount of demand for the lens that makes it hard to get one.
the third batch of lenses sold here are exactly the same as the first.

the pre-orders where so high that amazon did not even change the status of the lens when they got the new shipment.
it is still listed as "not yet available" since early february... but i got mine.

if tamron thinks there is an issue, tamron sure would not deny that there is an issue.
i mean.. they are not nikon. 
as i wrote, as far as i know tamron has not acknowledge an issue with the lens yet.

i doubt that tamron would lie to it´s customers while working in secret on a revision.

if someone has an official statement form tamron that says otherwise i would like to hear about it.

anyway i wrote them an email today, asking about a new revision or possible firmware update and now i am waiting for a response.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > No issue at all on 5D3.
> ...


That's really surprising, I would have thought the issue would be with the Rebels and the older X0D bodies, but maybe their simpler AF systems work equally as well with the Tamron as they do with Canon lenses.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



70D is reported to work well.. and that´s nearly the same AF as the 7D, right?
so this puzzles me a bit.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Lightmaster said:
> ...


On the 60D there is an option in the menu to discontinue the search for autofocus if autofocus is impossible. If you turn it off, the AF on the 150-600 is terrible and you have to manually get it close for AF to work. I think it is because the AF is a bit slower that the camera is expecting and it "times out". If you enable it, then AF works properly.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



yeah but as written in the threads... that does not really help as it seems.



fredmiranda forum said:


> On the 1DIV CFn 111-5 (may be different depending on body) "Lens Drive when AF impossible"
> 0 = focus search On
> 1 = focus search Off
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2014)

I have also had AF problems with the lens in low contrast situations. Photographing a snowy owl from a distance and with the sky the same colour as the bird, it had problems getting focus. The 70-200 worked better, but still had problems. The SX-50 was a total write-off.....

The point being, what are the conditions that AF problems are occuring under? Is it the fault of the camera, the lens, or the lack of contrast in the suject matter? You really need controlled tests to elevate this from a "he said... she said..." level.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Mar 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The point being, what are the conditions that AF problems are occuring under? Is it the fault of the camera, the lens, or the lack of contrast in the suject matter? You really need controlled tests to elevate this from a "he said... she said..." level.



+1


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I have also had AF problems with the lens in low contrast situations. Photographing a snowy owl from a distance and with the sky the same colour as the bird, it had problems getting focus. The 70-200 worked better, but still had problems. The SX-50 was a total write-off.....
> 
> The point being, what are the conditions that AF problems are occuring under? Is it the fault of the camera, the lens, or the lack of contrast in the suject matter?



i guess they are not all noobs. some have a 5D MK3 or 1DX too.
so they should be able to keep that in consideration.

i have no issues at all. but then i don´t have a 7D or 1D MK4.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have also had AF problems with the lens in low contrast situations. Photographing a snowy owl from a distance and with the sky the same colour as the bird, it had problems getting focus. The 70-200 worked better, but still had problems. The SX-50 was a total write-off.....
> ...


Maybe they are new to using this kind of lens or this kind of shooting, however. As Don points out, there are limits. Even the "mighty" 1D X wouldn't focus for me last night when I was using the 85 f/1.2 II with the central point/one shot AF. Why? Because it was really dark and I focused on a subject with almost no contrast. Shooting birds in flight and low contrast fur & feathers at long distances with long focal lengths with such little light to work with (f/6.3) is going to challenge the very best AF systems.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Maybe they are new to using this kind of lens or this kind of shooting, however.



nope. some of them have a 600mm f4 or a 300mm f2.8 + TC.

i don´t doubt that some have a problem.
question is how many?
is this an issue that affects all lenses or a problem with only a few faulty copys.

on the internet things tend to be blown out of proportions. 
i am sure some are just not able to handle a long lens and that contributes to the "noise".




> Even the "mighty" 1D X wouldn't focus for me last night when I was using the 85 f/1.2 II with the central point/one shot AF.
> 
> Shooting birds in flight and low contrast fur & feathers at long distances with long focal lengths with such little light to work with (f/6.3) is going to challenge the very best AF systems.



the problem with that is... the 6D has no issues but the 7D or 1D MK4 has (as reported).

i would not go so far to say the 6D has the better AI servo system. 


anyway... what i really want to hear is if someone HERE has noticed this with his 7D or 1d MK4.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

Lightmaster, thanks for the additional information and this is a very curious issue. I'll be interested to see how it pans out.


----------



## PicaPica (Mar 28, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I have posted in the Bird Portraits thread in the last 24 hours loads of hand-held shots with the 150-600/5DIII, most of which are very sharp, even down to very slow shutter speeds, and nearly all of mine were keepers. Maybe your hands are shaking because you work out too much.



but when you believe some people you can not even take sharp photos with a 600mm and a gimbal head.

for sharp images you need at least a fluid head that cost a few thousand dollars.
at least a FSB8 as entry level head.

i know it´s not of much help for most here but when you are german, have a look at this tread:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/forum/naturfotografie/stativkopf-fuer-das-canon-ef-600-f-4-l-is-usm-i

some people think you can only make sharp photos with a sachtler FSB8.
your cheap RRS or wimberleys are just that.. cheap crap.


----------



## candc (Mar 29, 2014)

After reading the posts here I did some experimenting with the lens on a 6d and a 70d. At 150 it works fine but at the longer focal lengths with the cameras set to ai focus and if you focus on a distant point and then quickly move to a near target or vice versa, the camera does not try to refocus unless you let go and repress the AF on button. This has never been a problem but I see its there once I looked for it. I use the lens in ai focus mode most of the time and it seems to track okay but it seems it will quit if there is a drastic change. Its not a big deal to me but something to keep in mind


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 29, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted in the Bird Portraits thread in the last 24 hours loads of hand-held shots with the 150-600/5DIII, most of which are very sharp, even down to very slow shutter speeds, and nearly all of mine were keepers. Maybe your hands are shaking because you work out too much.
> ...


I spotted some deer on the way home and got nice sharp pictures handheld with the end of the lens resting on the car window. (make sure you turn the car off so you get rid of vibrations). I have also gotten sharp pictures resting the lens on a handrail, leaning against a tree, against a park bench, and even free-standing. There are lots more ways to stabilize a camera than a tripod.....


----------



## philmoz (Mar 29, 2014)

Well that explains some of the behaviour I saw at an airshow recently.

So I did some more extensive testing on my 5DIII, and the Tamron definitely does not behave well in AI Servo mode (compared to Canon 100-400 and 70-300L).

Below about 350mm zoom it works as expected; but above that it does weird things.

Note: the Canon AI Servo menu settings don't seem to change the behaviour, nor does the choice of focus point or mode (single, zone, etc).

Here's what I've found for zoom above 350mm:

Once focus is achieved, the lens will focus on something closer without any problem. So if I focus on a distant tree (>30m), then point the lens to a close flower (<10m) it will refocus quickly.
Once focus is achieved, the lens will not focus on an object farther away if the re-focus requires a large change in focus. For example if I'm focused at 15m I can refocus to about 18-20m and back; but not to 25m or beyond. So in my example above, if I focus on the distant tree, then refocus on the close flower, I cannot refocus back on the distant tree without releasing and pressing the shutter or AF button. I can switch focus back and forth between a tree at 30m and another at 100m without problem; but if I focus on a fence at 15m I can't then re-focus to the tree at 30m or beyond.
Occasionally when attempting to refocus on a distant object the focus distance will jump to very close (<5m), like the camera is about to do a full focus scan; but the lens refuses to continue focussing.

Neither the 100-400 or 70-300L Canon lenses I tested behave like this.

To me this seems like a bug - the lens will refocus closer to the camera; but it won't reliably refocus father away from the camera in AI Servo.

A bit disappointing, I try sending a problem report to Tamron and see what they say.

Phil.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

candc said:


> After reading the posts here I did some experimenting with the lens on a 6d and a 70d. At 150 it works fine but at the longer focal lengths with the cameras set to ai focus and if you focus on a distant point and then quickly move to a near target or vice versa, the camera does not try to refocus unless you let go and repress the AF on button. This has never been a problem but I see its there once I looked for it. I use the lens in ai focus mode most of the time and it seems to track okay but it seems it will quit if there is a drastic change. Its not a big deal to me but something to keep in mind



you are the first who reports this with the 5D MK3, 6D and 70D.

unless it´s the typical behavior you also see with other original canon telephot lenses too.

this kind of "issues" attract people to test things and notice behavior they have not notice before and blame it on the lens. 

there are no report from 5D MK3 user that the lens behaves strange.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 29, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> there are no report from 5D MK3 user that the lens behaves strange.



My post, immediately before yours, is reporting strange behaviour with this lens on the 5D Mk 3.

The same behaviour does not happen with the 100-400L or 70-300L.

It could just be my copy of the lens - I have sent emails to Tamron Japan and the local distributor.

Phil.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > there are no report from 5D MK3 user that the lens behaves strange.
> ...



i have read at least thousand postigs and you both are the first that says there are issues with the 5D MK3.

so far you both are the only ones who seems to have these issues with "newer" canon bodys.

but i remember reading that this behavior is common for canon lenses too.

the question is if AI servos is made to follow a object that "jumps".
i use AI servo to follow objects that move.
i don´t use it to focus from a tree 20m away to a flower at 4m without releasing the focus.

the issue people are talking about is more about BIF then such great jumps in focus distance.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 29, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > Lightmaster said:
> ...



On my 5DIII, ff something moves in between the camera and the object in focus, and the camera re-focuses on the closer object, and then the object moves away, then my Tamron will *not* re-focus on the more distant target.

Both my 70-300L and 100-400L do not behave like this - they will both re-focus to the farther object.

This seems like a defect (at least in my lens).

Phil.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > philmoz said:
> ...



ah ok now i get what you mean.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2014)

I am looking out of the window on the 17th floor of a Shanghai hotel, with the cityscape shrouded in mist and evening coming in at 5-15 pm. There is virtually no contrast between the grey spikes on top of the buildings and the grey mist. So, nothing better to do I have tested A1 servo on the 5DIII and the Tamron.

1. Set to centre spot focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on very quickly to a very thin pole on the top of a distant building and instantly refocusses as I pan to closer and closer objects and back again. So absolutely no problem.

2. Set to the 9 centre points focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on much more slowly to that very thin pole.

3. Set to all points focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on even more slowly to that very thin pole and struggles to refocus. So, there is a problem with this setting in these extreme conditions.

But, I recall that with the 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC @600mm, I have been sometimes been disappointed with the 9 centre points focussing. So, there could be problems under certain conditions when tracking with all points, but this is probably not unique to the Tamron.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I am looking out of the window on the 17th floor of a Shanghai hotel, with the cityscape shrouded in mist and evening coming in at 5-15 pm. There is virtually no contrast between the grey spikes on top of the buildings and the grey mist. So, nothing better to do I have tested A1 servo on the 5DIII and the Tamron.
> 
> 1. Set to centre spot focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on very quickly to a very thin pole on the top of a distant building and instantly refocusses as I pan to closer and closer objects and back again. So absolutely no problem.
> 
> ...



I fly back in to shanghai tomorrow, want to grab a beer?


----------



## philmoz (Mar 29, 2014)

AlanF said:


> 1. Set to centre spot focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on very quickly to a very thin pole on the top of a distant building and instantly refocusses as I pan to closer and closer objects and back again. So absolutely no problem.



Does it still work if you move quickly to a much closer object and back again?

That's where I have problems - if the change in focus distance is small it will re-focus both closer and farther away.
If the change in focus distance is large, then it will only refocus to a closer object.

Phil.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

philmoz said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Set to centre spot focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on very quickly to a very thin pole on the top of a distant building and instantly refocusses as I pan to closer and closer objects and back again. So absolutely no problem.
> ...



well i am not an AI servo expert.

you say the EF 70-300 and EF 100-400 lenses don´t behave that way. 
thought others reported they behave exactly the same.

so i am bit confused.

what does the lens do when you follow a car and suddenly something near jumps into focus.
as i understand your posts the tamron will not refocus on the car?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2014)

philmoz said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Set to centre spot focus, A1 servo and 600mm, the lens locks on very quickly to a very thin pole on the top of a distant building and instantly refocusses as I pan to closer and closer objects and back again. So absolutely no problem.
> ...


Yes - I tested that as you had reported a problem. It was fine.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking out of the window on the 17th floor of a Shanghai hotel, with the cityscape shrouded in mist and evening coming in at 5-15 pm. There is virtually no contrast between the grey spikes on top of the buildings and the grey mist. So, nothing better to do I have tested A1 servo on the 5DIII and the Tamron.
> ...



We will be in Pudong tomorrow night before leaving on Monday morning for Guilin for a week. Where will you be?


----------



## philmoz (Mar 29, 2014)

AlanF said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks for testing.

So it could be my copy of the lens, or perhaps some setting on the camera.

Will do some more testing tomorrow and see what happens.

Phil.


----------



## candc (Mar 29, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the posts here I did some experimenting with the lens on a 6d and a 70d. At 150 it works fine but at the longer focal lengths with the cameras set to ai focus and if you focus on a distant point and then quickly move to a near target or vice versa, the camera does not try to refocus unless you let go and repress the AF on button. This has never been a problem but I see its there once I looked for it. I use the lens in ai focus mode most of the time and it seems to track okay but it seems it will quit if there is a drastic change. Its not a big deal to me but something to keep in mind
> ...



for comparison i tried the same test using the sigma 120-300 and found that the bare lens is fine but if you add tc's then you get this same behavior so it seems an issue of max aperture and how well ai servo functions and not an issue that is specific to the tamron.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 30, 2014)

candc said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



It could have something to do with the max aperture and non-Canon lenses.

I did some more testing today, and found the Tamron lens would sometimes re-focus to a more distant object if there was sufficient contrast for AF to lock onto.

I tried my Canon 100-400L with a Kenko 1.4TC. At 560mm (400mm x 1.4) the camera registers the aperture as f/8; but the lens was still able to re-focus between near and far objects most of the time. It would occasionally refuse to refocus on a more distant object like the Tamron.

I still like the Tamron, and mine is sharper at 600mm than the 100-400L + 1.4TC.

If I hear anything from Tamron, I'll post it here.

Phil.


----------



## weixing (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,
I also just got my Tamron. From my observation for 1 session with my 6D (center point AF), the AF servo once in a while (notice 2 times) will go out of focus a bit on a stationary subject... but I'm not very concern at the moment unless it happen very often. 

Anyway, the result look quite good... 500mm and 600mm @ F6.3 is slightly sharper than mine EF400mm F5.6L + kenko 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 (560mm) @ F8.0, but EF400mm F5.6L had less vignetting than the Tamron. 

By the way, the EF400mm F5.6L + kenko 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 (560mm) reported in my 6D correctly as 560mm @ F8.0, but on the Tamron, it reported 600mm @ F6.3... without the TC.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 31, 2014)

weixing said:


> By the way, the EF400mm F5.6L + kenko 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 (560mm) reported in my 6D correctly as 560mm @ F8.0, but on the Tamron, it reported 600mm @ F6.3... without the TC.



i don´t get that sentence.
you mean concerning the max aperture for AF?

the 6D will focus with the tamron + 1.4 TC from kenko... but only if contrast is good.
otherwise it´s hunting forever.


----------



## weixing (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,


Lightmaster said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the EF400mm F5.6L + kenko 1.4x Teleplus Pro 300 (560mm) reported in my 6D correctly as 560mm @ F8.0, but on the Tamron, it reported 600mm @ F6.3... without the TC.
> ...


 I mean when I use the EF400mm F5.6L with the Kenko 1.4x TC, it'll reported the actual focal length and f-stop correctly to my 6D (560mm @ F8.0), but when use the kenko 1.4x TC with the Tamron, it'll report the focal length and f-stop without the 1.4x... ie 150mm @ F5.0, 400mm @ F5.6, 500mm @ F6.3 and 600mm @ F6.3.... just wonder how the focal length and f-stop reporting work??

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

got an email from tamron germany.

i asked if there is a firmware update or a new revision of the lens (both internet rumors i heard).

it says the AF on the tamron works and if not.. then it´s a single problem with my lens copy.

i would qoute the email here.. but it´s not allowed.

_Any review, reliance or distribution by others or forwarding without express permission is strictly prohibited._


well i have no issue with my copy, i just asked if there is a new firmware or a new revision of the lens.

so i guess the talk about shipping delays because of a new revison and a firmware update are just that... rumors.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Apr 13, 2014)

I got a copy from the second batch now last week and it works fine on my 5D Mark III. It does not make extreme jumps like from a roof in 10m distance to a tree in 50m distance (although it does make the jump from far to near, just not in the other direction), but AI servo works fine when tracking a subject and smoothly follows it.


----------



## philmoz (May 2, 2014)

philmoz said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Lightmaster said:
> ...



Update on my 5DIII AI Servo issue with the 150-600 lens.

Tamron asked me to send the lens to the service center, unfortunately this took a long time after the train it was travelling on derailed.

The service center finally got the lens last week, have assessed it, and it is now on it's way back to me - should arrive next week (fingers crossed).
As far as I know they have just done a firmware upgrade - will post more after I've had a chance to test it again.

Phil.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2014)

Could you find out for sure if there is a firmware upgrade as it would be useful to know.


----------



## philmoz (May 5, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Could you find out for sure if there is a firmware upgrade as it would be useful to know.



Lens is back - according to the report they 'carried out rom data update to ver 1.05 to overcome servo focus issue'

A quick test shows improved behaviour with AI Servo.

Phil.


----------

